# Cant get a job



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anywhere I apply doesnt matter i get declined. I cant even get a job at mcdonalds. Not even a job where Ive volunteered for over a year I cant get a job/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not even McDonald's? Wow, that is crazy. How many places have you applied to? I've applied to 4 jobs so far and I'm still waiting.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Not even McDonald's? Wow, that is crazy. How many places have you applied to? I've applied to 4 jobs so far and I'm still waiting.


at least 20-30 different places. all were online applications. im just out of luck.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

must be working today. now. today. now

if not, no job.

My brother described potential workers as vertical.
I think that means alive. Breathing. Not asleep

Doesn't matter if didn't have a shower today.

But then.. girlfriend.. fast car...

number of unsuccessful interviews or phone calls will ruin this phantom reputation

not a positive world

a world of no

the cause of that is gay alerting bouncy TV adverts drilled into infants

no maturity in this world


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CopadoMexicano said:


> at least 20-30 different places. all were online applications. im just out of luck.


Not even a single interview? That is unheard of.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the new normal. Half the jobs in this country were sent to China, the other half are being taken by immigrants that will work cheaper than Americans. Corporate America is killing the golden goose, the middle class used to buy stuff, good luck getting third world workers / consumers to make up the difference.


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

I know how you feel, Being umemployed is draining on the soul. I couldn't sleep when I didn't have a job. I pray you get a job.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

It seems most places I apply, I don't hear anything! Not a rejection email....nothing! I even got to the assessment stage for a bank that they only give you after they look at your resume.....and I heard nothing from them after I took it. I think I'm cursed.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

If it was up to me and assuming you have a good work ethic (applied to 20-30 places is diligent effort). Then I'd entitle you to a minimum wage job at the least after 3 months. Unfortunately, bad economy, high employer standards, and connections (cheaters) screw up this game you got to play in life.


----------



## giantstuffeddog (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm in a similar situation. Since my seasonal job ended I've been looking for permanent work, with no luck. I've gone on a couple of interviews with no job offers. I'm trying to stay positive, but it's hard to when you send application after application and hardly ever hear anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been applying/searching for Jobs in Kissimmee, Florida, and all of them want Spanish people, it was hard enough in school for me, getting left back two times, misplaced into special ed, getting into trouble for no reason by teachers, plus classmates, neglected by family cause my cousin lied about me having a knife, now everybody believes that I'm a sociopath. This was done by the governments supercomputers, they categorizing and managing society, the education system is inaccurate just like the job system. I've been lectured and criticized by my family members about my behavior, being very slow in the brain, having no gf, no job, very lazy, and assumptions about my future like I'm going to be 30 years old without anything to show. 

I was only self employed by working online as an advertiser, and having my hosting websites, but the supercomputers made the web host employees come up with excuses and a poor observation that my website violated the term of policy to no longer need their services. It's always excuses used in a process to keep a person from surviving in this system or achieving from this system, which forces people to have guilt and distress. Same goes for finding a partner, only personalized trait from visualization presented by the media, and reprogrammed behavior patterns, prevent someone from forming a relationship or lasting long in a relationship, it was supposed to be confusing, guilt, misinformed, misperception, hatred, neglect, conflicts to organize and control the human population by hybrid quantum supercomputers and the media.



They've made my father shut my service for my phone in 2011, and me and my best friend lost in contact, we would talk about our problems, and society, then later on that year things started getting more worse for me with people, they've changed the people's perspective about me online and reality made them think I have attitude problems, severe mental issues, neurological problems, it's been always like this since I was 4 years old.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

sabbath9 said:


> Welcome to the new normal. Half the jobs in this country were sent to China, the other half are being taken by immigrants that will work cheaper than Americans. Corporate America is killing the golden goose, the middle class used to buy stuff, good luck getting third world workers / consumers to make up the difference.


This. Harsh but it's true.


----------



## AnnaThunderVale (Feb 1, 2016)

apply for food inspector at usajobs.gov, they are hiring


----------



## DC1346 (Feb 25, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Anywhere I apply doesnt matter i get declined. I cant even get a job at mcdonalds. Not even a job where Ive volunteered for over a year I cant get a job/


What do you mean by declined? Do you literally mean that they tell you thank you for having applied but no thank you ... or do you mean that you've been sitting by the phone and no one has called.

I am the Chef Instructor of a Culinary Arts program and one of the things I teach my students are employment skills.

I will highlight what I've taught my students.

1) When completing a job application, be specific. Do not say "anything" in the section that asks what position you are applying for. Keep in mind that the employer doesn't know you. You're just a name on a piece of paper at this point. If you don't know what position you're applying for, how is the employer supposed to know. I have worked in restaurant management and I have seen applications like these. These applications always get filed in the rejected folder and the applicants will never be called for a job interview.

2) When completing a job application, are you being unusually restrictive of the hours you are willing to work? That's always a red flag in retail and the food service industry. The answer employers are looking for is "any." A suitable applicant is working to work any shift, any day. Applicants who don't have a flexible mindset will not be called for an interview.

3) Are you submitting your application with a resume and a cover letter? The cover letter in particular gives you a chance to make your voice heard. Why should the employer hire you instead of someone else? _A typical mistake that I often see my students making is they write, "because I need a job." What they don't understand is that employers are not running a welfare program. They are running a business. They are actively looking for people who can help them run their businesses smoothly and more efficiently. They want team players. They want people with a strong worth ethic. They want people who are punctual, who practice good personal hygiene, and are appropriately respectful. _

4) Have you had any job interviews? If you have, have you been on time? Have you been properly attired? Have you brought a copy of your resume with you? Have you turned your cell phone OFF.

What does your body language say about you during an interview? Are you slouched in your seat with your arms folded across your chest or are you sitting up straight and looking attentive?

If you've had a job interview, how have you done with questions like, "What is your greatest weakness."

_Questions like these are trick questions because it's never a good idea to show weakness at a job interview. The applicant who says that he has problems with punctuality will probably not be hired. The applicant who lies and says that he has no weaknesses is clearly being untruthful and will not be hired. The applicant who says that he HAD a problem with punctuality but addressed it by setting his watch 15 minutes ahead will have answered the question and demonstrated the initiative that was used to address a critical weakness. This is the sort of answer that employers are looking for. _

5) Follow ups ... you'be be amazed at how many people don't do follow ups. A follow up can be as simple as an email in which you thank the employer for having given you the opportunity to interview. I know of several employers who WON'T consider any applicant who doesn't do a follow up. In their minds, they're looking for people with good manners. They're looking for people to demonstrate that they really want this job. They want people who have the ability to communicate and who can demonstrate initiative.

So when you say that you've been declined, I am not sure what that actually means. Did you submit an application and not get a response? That isn't a decline. If this happened to you, you probably weren't deemed a credible applicant or you didn't do enough to stand out from the crowd. Don't take this personally. A lot of employers have software that's used to screen out applicants who don't make the grade. 50% of all applications are rejected by computer software, not by a living person.

If your application makes it through the computer screening process, do you know how long the AVERAGE employer spends looking at an application to decide whether he/she wants to interview that person?

SIX SECONDS.

You have SIX SECONDS to make a positive impression.

I wish you well and hope that you will find my advice helpful.

David


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey David thanks for your post as well for the other posters. What I mean by declined is no answer or response. Ive been looking for a part time job


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Online applications are almost never going to get you anywhere, sorry to say. When you apply online, the information you filled out is run through a script that identifies key words in your resume that employers tend to like. And even if you can figure out the system, there are still many other people in your same situation. Realistically, when you apply online your resume gets thrown into a e-pile that never really gets looked at until a store is looking for seasonal work.

Your best bet (and the more difficult thing to do) is to go to places and apply in person. Take a shower, get a haircut, dress in a presentable fashion that says you're both ready for work but also a charismatic person. Be relaxed and fake it until you make it. David's advice of making a good impression within the first six seconds is paramount. So even if you aren't feeling confident, even if you feel like it's hopeless, act otherwise. Smile, be professional, get contact info from managers, etc. If they aren't hiring, still ask to leave a resume with your contact info in case they do have a position open up at some point. When you do find a place that's hiring, get your butt in there and bug them until they want to hire you (even if it's just so you'll stop calling, hehe). You have to be aggressive, you have to want it, and you have to be the very image of confidence. If you don't feel confident, act as if you are. The more you keep at it, the more the positive behavior how you actually act and feel. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

sabbath9 said:


> Welcome to the new normal. Half the jobs in this country were sent to China, the other half are being taken by immigrants that will work cheaper than Americans. Corporate America is killing the golden goose, the middle class used to buy stuff, good luck getting third world workers / consumers to make up the difference.


pretty much. Most of the housing "recovery" of new housing surges in the past years since the 2008 collapse has been due to foreign purchases or the top buying secondary homes. More gold is bought by other developed nations as the U.S. gov is addicted to cyclical debt and printing mostly benefiting dangerous gambling by investment banks with trillions on the line.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Not even a single interview? That is unheard of.


Is it? In today's economy?
I know plenty of people like that.

Mc Donald's generally hire teenagers or certified chefs. Also lots of people with higher education work there.

Next time ask them why your application got rejected so you know what to work on until next time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> Is it? In today's economy?
> I know plenty of people like that.


Idk, I guess it depends on your resume. I applied for 5 jobs so far in a 2wk span and got 1 response back.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Whenever you apply online try going up to the place and talk to the manager. This way they "put a face" to the application. I'm sure they get a lot of people applying and you need to stick out somehow. Also try searching on job boards. Careerbuilder is really cool because they send you an email when the employer looks at your resume.


----------



## LibertyDreamer (Mar 7, 2016)

Me either and I don't get when people say not even mcdonald's a job is a job (sorry if that sounds rude.) But some people act a bit jerkish towards people that work there I used to work there lol.

And people would come up there thinking they're better than me with these nasty tudes.

So yes they assume if you work there that you're stupid or something maybe it's a good thing you didn't get a job there


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah same here. I suppose you can try a staffing agency. They got me a few temporary positions, but nothing to build a life off of.


----------



## Lostinlife111 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have applied to over 120 job postings related to my "career" I'm a new grad somewhat (I graduated last summer). And I've still got nothing. Same deal with you I can't even get hired at McDonalds. And I graduated in healthcare related program in University.


----------

